# Dog allergies



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I started this with a question to Seminole and Robin, but I didn't want just take over someone else's thread. So, I'll pick it up here.
Robin, the schnauzers' allergies must be grass and weed. I thought it was her feed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just like us peoples, , your vet can test for what your pooch is allergic to. Our redbone hound was allergic to anything green. Well, I don't know if Mesquite is green but it showed he was allergic to it.

I had been giving him low dose steroids a couple of times a week to keep his misery under control. I guess it was a couple of months after starting the treatment before I saw an obvious difference in his allergic response and could stop the steroids. The plus is that the injections were sub-q so I had no issues giving them to him.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, thx! I'll give the vet a call.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

People say their dogs stop having allergies with a raw diet. I don't do it and don't want to. But you might want to read up on it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Our dog was scratching all the time and I thought it was his food or allergic to grass or something. Vet said it's the heat and humidity around here and gave him Temaril-P. It works great.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg, the Temaril-P has a steroid in it. That could be a good reason why the itching stopped.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We went to the vet and he gave her prednisone 2x day for 5 days then we taper down until the lowest dose to control the itching is achieved. Dawg, were did you get the Temaril? Is it a topical or an oral med?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The problem with the pred is that it's temporary. You will see a noticeable difference but it will come back if it's allergies. You could ask to do like I did with Leon but as he got older the need to step up the pred doses bothered me a lot. 

It took a new vet in Spanish Fort, AL making me aware of the allergies after years of having to do the steroids with Leon and that he could be tested for them.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I just wanted to get her some relief for now. I'll talk to him about the shots when I get her rabies in afew months.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> dawg, the Temaril-P has a steroid in it. That could be a good reason why the itching stopped.


Yeah I know. I dont give him the pills during cooler or colder temps because he doesnt scratch hardly at all...lower humidity.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> We went to the vet and he gave her prednisone 2x day for 5 days then we taper down until the lowest dose to control the itching is achieved. Dawg, were did you get the Temaril? Is it a topical or an oral med?


I got it at our vet. It's a pill given orally every other day, 20 pills in a bottle $21.60. 
I was giving him Benadryl which seemed to help somewhat, but I didnt want to overdose him and it eventually became ineffective.
It's cheaper to purchase Temaril-P online but I dont know if a script is needed. You'd get more pills for the price that I paid for 20 pills, perhaps 30 pills instead of 20.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Our Leon Redbone was like that when he was young. Only showed signs in Spring and Fall, then it got so it was from Spring all the way in to Fall and then it never stopped. I guess another sign that with age comes challenges.


----------

